
What Is the Most Profitable Hollywood Movie Ever? - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/what-is-profitable-movie-ever-1269879
======
noman-land
"So Star Wars is the most profitable movie in history. But Gone With the Wind
holds the crown in terms of absolute profit from its theatrical run alone."

------
gowld
TL;DR: it's Star Wars, by a wide margin, as everyone already knows.

